# [SOLVED] 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open



## jgv1958

As of this a.m., drivers side door of my 2003 Mazda 6 will not open. Tried with key, key less entry first with no luck. The button inside the drivers door no longer flips all the way open, when I tried to force it, just goes back to halfway point and no luck. No problem when locking by key, key less and the button on the door to lock, goes all the way closed/locked position.

The dealer quoted me $525 to fix it, needs replacement interior door latch assembly. It was cool that he gave me the part # as he knew I was a bit shocked of the price. Part # GK2C-59-310D/H

Any suggestions on how to get this door to open till I can come up with the money for this repair is greatly appreciated.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Check your fuse box for blown fuses for the key less entry using a 12v test light and replace as needed. Check to see if there are any relays that affect its operation. If getting access to fuse box is difficult, then do a little research by calling your local auto parts and see if they have an alternative replacement. If all else fails call your local scrap yard and ask if they have the component. It will be allot cheaper than spending the amount of money the dealer is asking.


----------



## jgv1958

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*



octaneman said:


> Check your fuse box for blown fuses for the key less entry using a 12v test light and replace as needed. Check to see if there are any relays that affect its operation. If getting access to fuse box is difficult, then do a little research by calling your local auto parts and see if they have an alternative replacement. If all else fails call your local scrap yard and ask if they have the component. It will be allot cheaper than spending the amount of money the dealer is asking.


octaneman,

Thanks, but should not be the fuses... Saturday the lock/unlock latch inside the door opened up all the way so I could use the drivers door again! Then yesterday went to my brothers for a couple hours and left it unlocked, when I left to get in the lock had somehow relocked itself, which had to be electronically... now today on Monday back to no drivers door access.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Open the wire harness that goes from the door to the frame of the car once you got the door open again. Check to see if there are no wires broken or exposed due to the opening and closing of the door. IMO the problem appears to be that the lock is shorting to ground. here's a few pics I found on how to disasseble the door for testing.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

The pics may vary from your car, but you get the idea.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

The images should look somewhat similar.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

more to come ...


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Some peices are fragile so take your time.....


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

The images and disassembly were taken by someone else so the interior may look different...


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

watch for hidden screws....


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

almost done....


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

All done . Fully disassembled door ready for testing and component replacement. 

Good Luck !


----------



## jgv1958

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Octaneman,

You are my idol! Thanks for some great info with the photos. 

I did find the part online for $148 + shipping.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Nicely done !


----------



## mack1

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*



> Nicely done !


Nicely done by you octaneman.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## jgv1958

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Taking it in first thing tomorrow; Friday to another Dealer no charge to look at it, that is questioning if it really needs the complete kit the other dealer quoted me. 

Drivers door has been opening for 2 days now, I am keeping "all" doors unlocked all the time... not sure if this is why it is not locking on its own.

Had another source questioning if it might be a stuck Actuator??

Will follow up tomorrow after a.m. appointment.


----------



## jgv1958

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Just received another opinion from another Mazda dealer, confirmed it is the Door Latch Assembly. Positive outcome, written price quote is $340 vs $520-$525 from original Mazda dealer I took it to last week.

I decided to go with it, very impressed as the service manager had given me a 15% off coupon in addition which brings the job down to $289...

Thanks all for your help and suggestions!


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Good call  as long as it gets the job done at a reasonable price with a warranty on it, it's worth it. If you can get a picture of the assembly in multiple angles and post it, It can be used as a great reference point for future trouble shooting on that particular model.

Glad I can help!


----------



## Manishpathak

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*



octaneman said:


> All done . Fully disassembled door ready for testing and component replacement.
> 
> Good Luck !




I am sorry to bother you but I have the same problem and with the hope that internet will have answer I really got as close as this where I could test the components and replace them, but I feel like I am stuck when it was almost done. I have no idea how to test the components, I think I can figure how to replace once I find a faulty component as a result of testing !!!

Testing and component replacement !! how would I do that?


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Hi Manishpathak 


Testing the door lock solenoids , switches, window motors , you will need a DVOM to probe the molex connectors for voltage and continuity. The voltage test is to see if power goes through the circuit you are testing. When thats done you do the continuity test after components are disconnected from the power source to see whether they are open or shorted.


----------



## 9393shaun

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

hiya wonder if you can help me my dad has a mazda 6 and cant open the drivers door how did you get yours to open in the first place so you could work on it please help thanks


----------



## baxtazz

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*



octaneman said:


> Nicely done !


 Nice job laying that out for the guy!!!


----------



## Kiwimortonnz

*Re: 2003 Mazda 6; Driver side door will not open*

Within the last week, I had the same problem. Following advise from this forum I managed to unlock it from the outside, best tip for this be patient and don't get frustrated. 

The problem was a broken spring inside the door catch lock assembly. Just modified the broken one and presto. Saved I reckon about $500

Many thanks for the solution on this forum


----------

